

Ask HN: Review my startup, thestudybox.com - udswagz

Its an online platform, strictly academic for students. Use for sharing questions and answers and a great tool for learning. Please i want feedback, thanks
www.thestudybox.com
======
akhaumeallen
Wow it cool. Where is your startup located in Nigeria?and far have you extend
your plan?

~~~
udswagz
Its in Lagos, right now it has not much users. still trying to get more users
and seriously need help with the technical part. I single handedly coded it,
now i need a techncal person to help build it into something much bigger and
better

------
akhaumeallen
Wow it cool. Where is your startup located in Nigeria?and far have you extend
your market in there?

------
akhaumeallen
contact me: 08160181838. Let talk

~~~
udswagz
I tried calling but its not going through. email hello at thestudybox.com so
we can talk asap. thanks

------
davidsmith8900
\- I like it. Seems like you have alot of Nigerian traffic to the website.
What are you plans for it?

~~~
udswagz
Am actually in Nigeria, and i plan to make it a community of students learning
from each other. thestudybox is to a students academic life, what facebook is
to their social life. I would appreciate any advice, thanks.

